# Woman locked in her BMW - Has this ever happened to you?



## Mercedes Benz (Apr 7, 2014)

The strange thing is why did she turn on the car in a closed home garage? That is a way to commit suicide by carbon monoxide poisoning.

Why couldn't she open the garage door using the garage door opener?

Luckily, the woman is unharmed and BMW NA will be paying for the window repair.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

I would've broken the window myself to get out the car.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Locking the car from outside (either with the remote of with Comfort Access and touching the door handle) disables the inside door handles as well as the outside door handles. This prevents a burglar from smashing a window and opening the door with the inside handle. If he wants to get in the BMW, he has to climb through the window. 

Down here on the ******* Riviera, some BMW driving Bubba got lucky and headed up to the hotel room for a quickie with his bimbo du jour. He left his drunk wingman in his BMW so he could sleep it off. Bubba didn't understand the inner door handle thing and locked the BMW with the key fob. His drunk buddy eventually came through and needed to get rid of all the beer he'd drank. Being trapped in the BMW... well... you can figure out the rest.


----------



## wrickem (Nov 30, 2005)

In the "BMW safety tips" placard from my '16 435, it says "doors locked from the outside can be opened from the inside of the vehicle only by first pressing the central lock button on the console and then pulling a door handle twice." I wonder if that would have worked in this case.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought the handles inside all BMWs are mechanical. I call bs that this happened. Just pull the handle twice.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

AntDX316 said:


> I thought the handles inside all BMWs are mechanical. I call bs that this happened. Just pull the handle twice.


Get in. Lock the car with the key fob, not the button on the dash. Try the inside door lever. Get back to us.

They might have made this function disable if the sensors in the front seats detects a passenger or driver. My car's in off-site storage. So, I can't check. I recall trying this with the window down, and the door wouldn't open and the alarm went off.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

wrickem said:


> In the "BMW safety tips" placard from my '16 435, it says "doors locked from the outside can be opened from the inside of the vehicle only by first pressing the central lock button on the console and then pulling a door handle twice." I wonder if that would have worked in this case.


They might have taken this security feature off for product liability reasons. It will be a few days before I can experiment with my car (2014 535i). BMW's secretive about security features (locks, alarms), and generally doesn't discuss them in the owners manuals.

Of course, if a car has windows, it's easy to break in. In a lot of places, BMW stands for "Break My Window." Disabling the inside door handles would require a burglar to climb in and out of the broken window. Burglars, both house and car burglars, don't like climbing through broken windows. There's too great of a chance to get cut and leave DNA, and it could slow down their escape.

For my car (as I recall) this double locking feature only works with the fob. If you lock it with the key in the keyhole in the driver's door, or with Comfort Access by touching the door handle, it does not activate this feature.


----------

